# Bugs!



## Wrecks (Jan 30, 2013)

I keep my kayak by the river ready to use, but, this time of year, when I try to use it I feel crowded out by the spiders, ants, sow bugs, and, the worst, daddy longlegs.

Yesterday, little tiny ants had set up a nest in the hinge area of my center hatch. Somehow, halfway into my trip, I annoyed them and they decided that each should grab an egg and disperse about the entire kayak.

Does anyone know a way to control these critters so I have fewer uninvited guests on my voyages?


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

You could ask them all real nicely....
But seriously man, if you're going to leave it outside, bugs are gonna set up camp.


----------



## chris1162 (Mar 12, 2008)

Store your kayak somewhere else than outside? Use Common sense?


----------



## Wrecks (Jan 30, 2013)

Well, OK. Never mind. Sorry to bother you.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

OK, here's a serious reply.
You could buy a kayak skirt, keep it on the cockpit, and keep the hole cinched close.
You could keep Saran Wrap close by and seal off the cockpit with it each time after use.
You could hang it from a tree....get rid of the ants.
You could store it, filled with water.

That's all I got.


----------



## chris1162 (Mar 12, 2008)

You asked a dumb question so Expect smartass responses. Put the kayak inside and you will get less bugs.


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

Is it a SIK? Light a cigarette and put it in an ashtray so it will keep burning. Flip the kayak over on top of it for a few minutes. Even if it doesn't drive off the bugs, the kayak will reek so badly from the cig that you'll probably notice that and forget about the bugs.


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

Bubbagon said:


> OK, here's a serious reply.
> You could buy a kayak skirt, keep it on the cockpit, and keep the hole cinched close.
> You could keep Saran Wrap close by and seal off the cockpit with it each time after use.
> You could hang it from a tree....get rid of the ants.
> ...


Do you know any recipes for shrimp?


----------



## M R DUCKS (Feb 20, 2010)

what's wrong with bug spray ?!


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

M R DUCKS said:


> what's wrong with bug spray ?!


Black Flag Ant & Roach


----------



## Jim Paden (Feb 28, 2014)

I'd get a 8 foot treated 4"x4" and saw it in half. There is some stuff in the treated lumber the bugs don't like. Position them on the ground to support front and back of the kayak. Spray a heavy coat of some good all purpose bug spray on the 4X4's and some on the ground around them. Re-apply as needed. You are not spraying down your kayak directly but you will have a wide barrier and no direct ground contact. Hope this works for you. 
I don't think it was a original question was dumb question. I hate bugs in my stuff too.


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

I'd cover the hole if it's a sit in style too. I'd imagine an unknown wasps next would make a bad day if they didn't make their presence known until you were under way.


----------



## HamiltonKdog (Oct 15, 2014)

Cinnamon is reported by many to deter ants, as will bay leaves both of which are edible kitchen staples. Others claim that baby powder acts as a deterrent as well.

I have an emergency wood pile in the barn and it always attracted ants until I started filling an onion bag with moth balls and hung it between the wood pile and barn wall.

I've had ants in my basement for ages and I mix equal parts of boric acid and confectioners sugar with enough water to make a thin syrup. Pour it in a shallow baking dish and slide it under a set of shelves that they always seem to be attracted to. After a couple days, no more ants for several weeks


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

Jim Paden said:


> I'd get a 8 foot treated 4"x4" and saw it in half.


There is a spray called Bug Bar that you can put on the 4 x 4's and the critters won't cross it, but DON"T GET IT ON YOUR KAYAK.

You're afraid of daddy long legs? We used to pull their legs off and eat them as a kid, but then I ate liver then too.


----------



## Fishingisfun (Jul 19, 2012)

Try the "No pest strip" you can find them at the big box stores home improvement stores and some grocery stores. I had wasps and hornets under my small deck near my door. Put one there and they left and never came back. You can take it out when you fish and put it in when you tie up at the end of your trip. Lasts longer than a fishing season.


----------

